# Suggestions for buying a tripod



## tejjammy (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi guys,
I want to buy a tripod for my Lumix FZ7. I'll be upgrading to a DSLR in the near future. Please suggest me some good tripods which cost upto 2.5k. My purpose is for landscapes, long exposure shots, and taking pics to create panaromas. 
I'm no expert but have found that some have 2 or 3 axis head. What difference does it make?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 14, 2011)

U have 2 choices
1. Invest 5k in good tripod and use it forever
2. Invest 2.5k in a weak tripod and use it untill u purchase a DSLR..then buy a 5k tripod that time 

If u r getting the costly option then get Benro A250EX+BH00 tripod ..This is what I am planning to buy
Gaffarbhai and Sons » A-250EX + BH-00 

if u want cheaper option I think Benro t800EX is good
Buy Benro T800EX Tripod at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

3 way panhead means u can tilt your dslr in 3 directions on the tripod..
A ball head can move the DSLR to any way u want


----------



## winzip (Nov 15, 2011)

Tripods are cheap if you can manage to bring it from US.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 15, 2011)

No winzip I researched that too...there I feel its costlier...I researched on ebay, amazon, b&h, adorama...Its costlier
My friend is comming in december and the tripods in my list r not worth bringing from US
Either they r costlier or margin is soo less that its not worth the hassel


----------



## agyaat (Nov 15, 2011)

Best:

1. Grow a beard and long hair. 

2. Wear a full sleeves checked shirt and jeans, and adventure boots. Go into the forest with a grim look.

3. Hack wood, get it home.

4. Fashion a tripod from the wood after treating it properly with the required chemicals.

5. Absolute satisfaction. Impossibly solid pride. Neighbour's envy !!!


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 15, 2011)

wow agyaat from where did u get such a brilliant idea ...actually a tripod made of bamboo may be very well build and light to carry


----------



## tejjammy (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry about the late reply.
My budget currently is only 2.5-3k so will have to manage with it till then.
I found this one quite nice and feature packed. How's it? Any suggestions?

Flipkart.com: Slik F 740: Tripod


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 19, 2011)

Consider benro and Velbon tripods...they r better brands

I had selected Benro 800EX before
Buy Benro T800EX Tripod at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

Good thing is it have 3 KG carrying capacity


----------



## tejjammy (Dec 7, 2011)

Finally bought Slik F 630 @Rs2125 from flipkart. Got delivery today. May not be the best but it is really Value for money product. Its really awesome!!
Thanks for your suggestions


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 7, 2011)

Congrats bro...it will satisfy ur needs untill u upgrade to DSLRs....


----------

